# All in One PC bis 600 Euro



## gamesfan1988 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater braucht einen neuen Rechner für Bürozwecke und eventuell minimale Bildbearbeitung.
Da er sich von seinem Laptop verabschieden möchte, dachte ich das ein All in One PC eine gute Idee sein könnte. Er hat keinen Bildschirm oder sonstiges was bereits vorhanden wäre. Also wäre ein normaler Desktop mit allem Zubrhör wohl vergleichbar im Preis.

Das Budget liegt so bei ca 600 Euro.

Bislang habe ich folgende Angebote gefunden: 
Lenovo All-in-One PC C50-30 F0B100J8GE 58.4 cm (23 Zoll) Intel® Pentium™ 3825U (2 x 1.9 GHz) 4 GB versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger

LENOVO S20-00 All-in-One-PC 19.5 Zoll 2.41 GHz - Media Markt

http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Desktop...qid=1449674016&sr=8-1&keywords=all+in+one+pcs

https://www.conrad.de/de/all-in-one...l-amd-a6-a6-6310-4-x-18-ghz-4-gb-1400477.html

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben alle vier Rechner eine vegleichbare Leistung. Bin aber bei den Herstellern nicht ganz sicher welcher eine bessere Verarbeitung bzw allgemeine Qualität aufweist.

Falls ihr Ratschläge dazu haben solltest, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst da nicht wegen der MHz auf die Leistung schließen, das sind alles "Spezial"-CPUs        und ich wär da nicht so sicher, ob nicht doch ein normaler PC besser wäre. Monitor 24 Zoll ca 120-140€, Windows 90€, bleiben für den PC ca 360-400€.

Pentium G => 50€
Board => 50€
8GB RAM => 40€
kleines Gehäuse =>  40€
Netzteil => 40€

das sind nur 220€.  Ne Festplatte mit 1000GB kostet 50€, eine SSD mit 120GB 40€, mit 240GB 80€. Dann bist du bei maximal 300€. Es wäre dann sogar als CPU ein core i3-4150 oder ähnlich drin, der definitiv besser als die CPU in den All-in-one-Teilen ist, weil die "Stromspart-CPU" nutzen, quasi Laptop-Technik. 

Und falls eh noch ne Windows-Lizenz vorhanden wäre, wäre es definitiv billiger. Der Nachteil bei All-in-one ist halt, dass man da nicht so einfach einzelne Teile wechseln kann, d.h. wenn was defekt ist, ist oft der ganze PC fürn Arsch...


----------



## gamesfan1988 (10. Dezember 2015)

Danke Herb für die schnelle Hilfe.
Ich hatte auch die gleichen Gedanken, bin nur momentan selten Daheim um meinem Vater den Rechner zusammen zu bauen.
Deswegen möchte ich die DInge so einfach wie möglich halten. Deswegen der Gedanke an den All in One Rechner. 

Ist die Leistung von den Laptop CPUs so viel schlechter als eine günstige Desktop CPU?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

gamesfan1988 schrieb:


> Danke Herb für die schnelle Hilfe.
> Ich hatte auch die gleichen Gedanken, bin nur momentan selten Daheim um meinem Vater den Rechner zusammen zu bauen.
> Deswegen möchte ich die DInge so einfach wie möglich halten. Deswegen der Gedanke an den All in One Rechner.
> 
> Ist die Leistung von den Laptop CPUs so viel schlechter als eine günstige Desktop CPU?


 Die Leistung ist "gut genug", du bekommst aber eben mit nem "normalen" PC mehr Power zum Preis. 

Oder guck dir mal den hier an shinobee Flüster-PC DualCore Office: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör inkl. Windows für 200€, das ist echt gut. Die HDD ist zwar bei der Größe bestimmt ein Restposten, aber man könnte sich auch bei DEM Preis ne SSD nachkaufen und dann Windows selber draufmachen. Dazu ein Monitor, dann ist man trotzdem klar unter 400€. 

oder soll es definitiv so ein AiO-PC sein?


----------



## gamesfan1988 (13. Dezember 2015)

Die Shinobee Geräte sehen sehr gut aus! Ich denke das wäre für ihn perfekt.
Dann brauchts nur noch einen Bildschirm und fertig.

Danke dir, du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!


----------

